# 5 fingers on the fingerboard - Jazz, Bossa



## Stan P (Mar 18, 2016)

My youtube recording - 5 fingers on the fingerboard 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrMyfSRmQl8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Winspear (Mar 19, 2016)

Beautiful playing! I've never seen the thumb used over THAT edge of the board before - very good idea


----------



## Stan P (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you , EE. It really works for certain positions , but it does work. It allows to increase the stretch for arpeggio playing and to get 5 notes sounding together. The only prerequisite it to control the guitar body with elbow against your chest so that it does not move back under the left hand pressure.


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 20, 2016)

Sounds great, and that was a very _musical_ way of using the thumb over the board.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 20, 2016)

Cool move


----------



## Stan P (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys,

Thank you very much for your encouragement! I will post an updated version!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 25, 2016)

Love it! Is this your own chord melody arrangement too? Super slick.


----------



## Stan P (Mar 26, 2016)

InCasinoOut, yes it's all mine. Thank you! It's still somewhat unfinished. I will post the final version once it s done.


----------



## Andrew91 (Apr 28, 2016)

liiiitle late here

Very nice video, I very much enjoy your style!


----------



## Stan P (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you, Andrew!


----------



## odibrom (Jun 17, 2016)

Lol, Stan, you're also a little late on that reply. Hopefully, better late than never, this way I got to see this refreshing video.

Have you a finished version already? I'd love to see it.


----------



## sezna (Jun 17, 2016)

You know, I play in an orchestra (upright bass and cello) and this kind of position is common for accessing the second octave and is called thumb-position. I've never seen it used on guitar, very interesting. I'll have to try that.

Your playing is inspiring, man.


----------



## Stan P (Jun 20, 2016)

Sezna, thank you for good words. I have a friend playing an upright, and he had told me the same thing - it's a bass technique. Still I do not se why not use it on guitars. It works for some arpeggios as well as for chromatic playing in the upper register - 5 fret chromatic is very convenient for an instrument tuned in 4ths!


----------



## Stan P (Jun 20, 2016)

odibrom said:


> Lol, Stan, you're also a little late on that reply. Hopefully, better late than never, this way I got to see this refreshing video.
> 
> Have you a finished version already? I'd love to see it.



Andrew, not yet - you know work, kids the usual but I have to do it!


----------

